# Miracle test wax preview pictures (56k Warning).



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Thought you might like to see some pictures I have taken on some of my customers cars, using my new test wax.


















































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
www.miracledetail.co.uk


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning.

I want it


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks nice, durable? How is the beading? Does the finish last or fade away and need a QD to maintain the looks?

Any pics on a white car?


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

those look insane paul !!!!  pic 6, does it for me


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Now that does look good.

Any idea of what the price tag will be on this? Will it be affordable to us normal people, or only the mega rich like a certain Z wax?


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like a ****ing mirror... :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ As above, more details please, estimated price, etc etc.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

that is 1 top finish looks as if the car is dripping wet:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Cristal clear


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

looks all good so far. If it smells like bank notes your onto a winner:lol:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice, what I want to know is when does your stuff come out and will you ship to Canada?

Pictures look very nice, always enjoy seeing your work.

Oh by the way I sent you an e-mail.

Carlos


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Nica said:


> Very nice, what I want to know is when does your stuff come out and will you ship to Canada?
> 
> Pictures look very nice, always enjoy seeing your work.
> 
> ...


Hi Carlos,

Sorry, yes it will be available worldwide and available very soon.

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> Looks nice, durable? How is the beading? Does the finish last or fade away and need a QD to maintain the looks?
> 
> Any pics on a white car?


Yes very durable so far and has passed all 3 Miracle tests. Beading is very good too, and no it doesn't fade away and I haven't been using QD to maintain it so far, which is totally against my religion not to use a QD after every wash!

Sorry, no pictures on a white car yet. But its done crazy things to all the other cars I have applied it too, I am very happy with the results so far, just got to do the miracle van with it now..

Kind Regards
Paul.
www.miracledetail.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks like I will have to dip into the trust fund AGAIN!!!! A new wax to try just in time to give the wife's anniversary pressie a good lick when it arrives!!!


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds good, I look forward on getting my hands on your products. I don't like using QD my self so that's a bonus for me.

Paul, I got a question for you. When will you be doing another video? I'd love to see another video of you detailing...well anything to be honest.


----------



## Jules86 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow.......just Wow!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Nica said:


> Sounds good, I look forward on getting my hands on your products. I don't like using QD my self so that's a bonus for me.
> 
> Paul, I got a question for you. When will you be doing another video? I'd love to see another video of you detailing...well anything to be honest.


What do you want to see? More Rotary? Claying? Washing? Interiors?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd like to see you doing anything.

So long as it's on my car 

Although it's just been done, so leave it 6 months....


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Miracle said:


> What do you want to see? More Rotary? Claying? Washing? Interiors?


Rotary would be nice, but interior would be great. I've been spending lots of time detailing the interior as I feel customers would really notice the interior more becuae they sit in it and notice it more then the exterior. Well to be honest I spend equal time inside as I do on the exterior.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Nica said:


> Rotary would be nice, but interior would be great. I've been spending lots of time detailing the interior as I feel customers would really notice the interior more becuae they sit in it and notice it more then the exterior. Well to be honest I spend equal time inside as I do on the exterior.


Do you use compressed air through an air compressor to do your interiors?

Time to get my little collection of brushes out for the video then...


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Miracle said:


> *Do you use compressed air through an air compressor to do your interiors?*
> 
> Time to get my little collection of brushes out for the video then...


Oh yes sir. The only way to do an interior properly is with a compressor. I currently have a small compressor but it works really well.

You know, I've been looking all over for interior brushes so if you got any I'll be all over them as well.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

looks good paul

is there just one wax at the moment or a range of different ones?


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks fantastic Paul, those pictures well...what can I say! :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Nica said:


> Oh yes sir. The only way to do an interior properly is with a compressor. I currently have a small compressor but it works really well.
> 
> You know, I've been looking all over for interior brushes so if you got any I'll be all over them as well.


lol, yes were on to the brushes too, we have a firm who just make brushes for us, so watch this space for a new wheel brush, plus loads of others!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

benclelland said:


> Looks fantastic Paul, those pictures well...what can I say! :doublesho


You'll like my new gallery I am building then, you'll be able to have the pictures up to 2500 pixels wide!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> looks good paul
> 
> is there just one wax at the moment or a range of different ones?


There will be one or two waxes... there's no need to have anymore.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Miracle said:


> lol, yes were on to the brushes too, we have a firm who just make brushes for us, so watch this space for a new wheel brush, plus loads of others!


Oh finally, some brushes. Son when you say soon...how soon arew talking years (not likely), months (I hope not), weeks (getting closer) or days (I hope so  )

Since we are on the brushes topic  will you have those fabolouse wool brushes for the rims as well?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Is it going to make my wallet light enough to tie a string to it and call it a zepplin, as per some lomyz?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats impressive! any samples? happy to help! i can see my VISA getting maxed out when your products become available!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Phil H said:


> thats impressive! any samples? happy to help!


Thanks for the help, but no samples are available, I have the only pot so far!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Tremendous finish Paul. But are we taking Royale or BoS money?

Incidentally, I understand Royale gets a free top up for life. Does that mean if I want some free Royale I should ask you and then you can tell the people at Z that you have run out... again.:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers - Hotwaxxx:thumb:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually speaking of refills, Paul will you come out with your own exotic wax too with refills? If so I would be very interested on it.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice pictures. As paint prep is very important ingredient in overall look and point of this post is to sell the wax I wish there was a side-by-side of waxed and non-waxed surface, plus description of prep process, so we can get an actual idea how much of final result is due to prep and how much is due to wax.


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Miracle said:


> There will be one or two waxes... there's no need to have anymore.


your own wax, wow.....so you're not stickin' to zymöl anymore then? how come?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

musical differences :lol:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Looks very nice, interested in the price range this is in, also will there be a cleaner fluid/cleanse type pre wax treatment to go with it?

Darren


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

The pictures look good Paul, but then so do most of the postings on DW, whether they have a £30 Victorias concours/Dodo Juice etc wax applied or a £7000 boutique wax. As you know, it's difficult to show the "true" look in a photograph.
Will you be able to attend any of the meets/demo days and actually show us this new wax in action? 
With you being an ex Royale user with obviously very high standards, I'm sure your new wax is very very good but it would be nice for some of us to see it in the flesh before jumping in.
As others have said, any idea of a price bracket for the new wax?

Cheers


----------



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

i have a ebony black pearl Audi S3 if you want to show how much differance it can make its not in the best of conditions but i am willing to let you use it as a Demo car at one of these meets for a free Detail LOL


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> The pictures look good Paul, but then so do most of the postings on DW, whether they have a £30 Victorias concours/Dodo Juice etc wax applied or a £7000 boutique wax. As you know, it's difficult to show the "true" look in a photograph.
> Will you be able to attend any of the meets/demo days and actually show us this new wax in action?
> With you being an ex Royale user with obviously very high standards, I'm sure your new wax is very very good but it would be nice for some of us to see it in the flesh before jumping in.
> As others have said, any idea of a price bracket for the new wax?
> ...


Good points!

The finish does look on the pics you posted


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Its new Natty's Green :thumb:


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Finish does look superb, all the best with the new wax


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Miracle said:


> Yes very durable so far and has passed all 3 Miracle tests. Beading is very good too, and no it doesn't fade away and I haven't been using QD to maintain it so far, which is totally against my religion not to use a QD after every wash!
> 
> Sorry, no pictures on a white car yet. But its done crazy things to all the other cars I have applied it too, I am very happy with the results so far, just got to do the miracle van with it now..
> 
> ...


Sounds like the whole package then :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi all,

With regards to pricing, one will be in the hundreds, and one will be in the thousands, and you will see why when you see what it comes in!!!

And yes there will be a pre-wax cleaner, along with a shampoo and a clay bar, etc etc....

Here's some more images of a 1 series BMW I have been testing it on...





































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
www.miracledetail.co.uk


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With regards to pricing, one will be in the hundreds, and one will be in the thousands, and you will see why when you see what it comes in!!!
> 
> ...


the wax for the thousands includes lifetime refills  ?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hundreds...as in £1-200 or £5-600?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks good in the pics, hard to ultimately tell from photos though - would be great to see these in the flesh.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Id be interesting in seeing some beading videos from an open water source 

Regards


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Looks good in the pics, hard to ultimately tell from photos though - would be great to see these in the flesh.


Agreed, that could be megs stage 3 wax over a very well prepped surface and we wouldnt know any better - due to the fact that pics dont do the finishes high end waxes produce,would love to see it in the metal and it certainly seems to be like it could be a rival to the big guns :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Am i right by thinking this is a new company? not someone we have heared about b4?

Si


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> Am i right by thinking this is a new company? not someone we have heared about b4?
> 
> Si


Its Pauls own creations


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> Agreed, that could be megs stage 3 wax over a very well prepped surface and we wouldnt know any better - due to the fact that pics dont do the finishes high end waxes produce,would love to see it in the metal and it certainly seems to be like it could be a rival to the big guns :thumb:


Nicely put Clark:thumb:

I do hope that all goes well for Pauls new creations, and that we get to see another rival for the Big Z company, but I'd rather wait till seeing the products in the flesh before raising a judgement.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Clark said:


> Agreed, that could be megs stage 3 wax over a very well prepped surface and we wouldnt know any better - due to the fact that pics dont do the finishes high end waxes produce,would love to see it in the metal and it certainly seems to be like it could be a rival to the big guns :thumb:


I do agree, I would like to see some pictures of non black cars too, because you can make a black car look amazing in a photo with almost any product.


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice finish. Well that adds to my shopping list lol...


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice results with your wax :thumb: good luck with it


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Clark said:


> Its Pauls own creations


Pauls special sauce  uuughhhhhh

Looking forward to these though! Have you thought of a name for the range? I wonder what a certain two wax companies will make of this :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Phil H said:


> Pauls special sauce  uuughhhhhh
> 
> Looking forward to these though! Have you thought of a name for the range? I wonder what a certain two wax companies will make of this :thumb:


They probably wont care in all honesty, they have a big enough fan base that will remain loyal to them no matter what, or so i think anyways...

Always good to have competition though :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

fair play on aiming at the high end but how many people actually regularly buy waxes in the hundreds or thousand pound area. I have vintage but will only ever buy it once obviously.

I would have though having a wax or 2 under the £100 mark would be more profitable than anything around the £500 mark?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks interesting



Miracle said:


> What do you want to see? More Rotary? Claying? Washing? Interiors?


Engine bays, not the plastic covered engines, but really engines that are a tad on the over dirty side.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That wax looks amazing. cant wait to see what it is


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> That wax looks amazing. cant wait to see what it is


Thank you, my customers like it as well, there cars are staying cleaner, for longer, and they look amazing even when dirty, they also prefer it to any other wax that I have and it smells good too!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Looking forward to this. In the meantime have we got a selection of pics on lighter coloured cars. :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Clark said:


> Agreed, that could be megs stage 3 wax over a very well prepped surface and we wouldnt know any better - due to the fact that pics dont do the finishes high end waxes produce,would love to see it in the metal and it certainly seems to be like it could be a rival to the big guns :thumb:


I totally agree however I'm also sure Paul wouldn't start showing off some pics and talking of these new waxes without them being up to the mark, at the end of the day its his reputation on the line if he's heavily involved in them

On the costs verses looks again as above, and I for one will be keen to look at both closer when they are ready (hiding credit card for time being  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

*Miracle test wax - Beading photos.*

Some Beading pictures, taken 2 weeks after initial application with 2 washes in between.




























Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
www.miracledetail.co.uk


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

very nice beading there, Paul. Looks like the wax lasts


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Some very nice beading shots there Paul.:thumb:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

I agree, loving the beading pictures. I still would like to have an idea as to when your line up is coming out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Nica said:


> I agree, loving the beading pictures. I still would like to have an idea as to when your line up is coming out.


Hopefully in a few weeks time...

Kind Regards
Paul.
www.miracledetail.co.uk


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

what market are you going for when selling this wax?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Nicely put Clark:thumb:
> 
> I do hope that all goes well for Pauls new creations, and that we get to see another rival for the Big Z company, but I'd rather wait till seeing the products in the flesh before raising a judgement.


Agreed - I'm pretty sure Miracle's wax will be worth the wait and no doubt another excuse to knacker the kids' trust fund


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Miracle said:


> Hopefully in a few weeks time...
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul.
> www.miracledetail.co.uk


Looking forward to it, thank you for answering my question seeing as I'm full of questions


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> I totally agree however I'm also sure Paul wouldn't start showing off some pics and talking of these new waxes without them being up to the mark, at the end of the day its his reputation on the line if he's heavily involved in them
> 
> On the costs verses looks again as above, and I for one will be keen to look at both closer when they are ready (hiding credit card for time being  )


yep, i wasnt suggesting otherwise or trying to take anything away from Paul, i was just merely stating the fact about pics etc


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I guessed that Clark, rather it was made so others who maybe didn't know better would understand where we were coming from, didn't mean to come across as questioning you :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Nica said:


> Looking forward to it, thank you for answering my question seeing as I'm full of questions


Thats fine, ask as many as you want? I might not be able to answer all of them at the moment, but I will do my best.

Kind Regards
Paul.
www.miracledetail.co.uk


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Paul is this the beginning of a comprehensive range of products, miracle detailing school/approved detailers, etc to rival the big Z and swissvax?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

So what is the name of this wax going to be? Can I suggest...

Der Absolootley Lugzurios Miracle Wunder Wax made in Surrey, UK.:lol:


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

am very happy with my zmol concours best wax i have ever used and used a couple now, but i have said before the man is a legend and its his rep on the line if he says its good then its good unbeleivably high standards to his finish and probably the best i have seen on here, and there are a lot of great people on here, go paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

wfenix said:


> am very happy with my zmol concours best wax i have ever used and used a couple now, but i have said before the man is a legend and its his rep on the line if he says its good then its good unbeleivably high standards to his finish and probably the best i have seen on here, and there are a lot of great people on here, go paul


Thank you, as they say the proof is in the pudding, a few clients have seen my new wax and I have done one panel for them on there car, soon as they see it they want me to take off the usual wax and replace it with my new wax. Its certainly made my VR6 the shiniest its ever looked, with more clarity and clearer reflections.

Kind Regards
Paul.
www.miracledetail.co.uk


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd love to see the results in the flesh. Paul, with the greatest respect and I'm sure its something you've thought to yourself at some time or another (this certainly isn't a knock on thw wax/products in question), pictures don't tell the whole story.

These were taken after the application of CG 50/50


















To me on screen they look similar, but I realise that in person there is often an extra depth/wetness the camera just can't capture. Definitely the case with the Royale you let me try, photo's just didn't do it justice. As I say, I look forward to seeing the real deal.


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, that's what I call mirror-effect, very nice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

I know photos don't do it justice...


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi mate what wax is that ,very very reflective


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

dirk said:


> Hi mate what wax is that ,very very reflective


I guess the thread title and contents didn't give it away?


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> I'd like to see you doing anything.
> 
> So long as it's on my car
> 
> Although it's just been done, so leave it 6 months....


Curses, that was my line. Although it was last October that John did mine so you could come around any time you liked. It's also not black so you'd have some more colours for your pictures (see I'm only thinking of you!). 

Tony


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well paul from the photos it does look good there is no doubt about that

over the last few months have been talking to you i know you wanted this wax to be the best out there and at the end of the day your putting your reputation on the line here so i will know this will be good 


put me down for a pot mate


mike


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Miracle said:


> Thank you, as they say the proof is in the pudding, a few clients have seen my new wax and I have done one panel for them on there car, soon as they see it they want me to take off the usual wax and replace it with my new wax. Its certainly made my VR6 the shiniest its ever looked, with more clarity and clearer reflections.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul.
> www.miracledetail.co.uk


The pictures whilst they look fantastic dont do this wax justice, and seeing the wax on Pauls VR6 DOES do it justice. I had seen the VR6 with Royale on and then with Pauls new pre production sample and there certainly was a difference.

As Paul said it was shiny but you could really see the difference! It was shinier than I had ever seen it and to top it all it was shinier than mine! (made him park it up the road after that) 

Good Luck Paul, I know you will do well with it.

Johnny


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> and to top it all it was shinier than mine! (made him park it up the road after that)


Maybe but was it "SHYNYIER"??? :wave:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> (made him park it up the road after that)


:lol:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> (made him park it up the road after that)


Thought that was in case that box fell off his bonnet onto yours! :lol:


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

any news on when this wax will be out? and how much it will cost?


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Miracle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With regards to pricing, one will be in the hundreds, and one will be in the thousands, and *you will see why when you see what it comes in!!!*












Just read this post..

It better come in a box full of thousands in change!

Don't wanna **** on your parade or anything, but I cannot see the sense in spending THOUSANDS on a wax...even if it came in the Holy Grail as a container.

Its bad enough there are waxes that cost a couple hundred, but as said before, do you think there is really that much difference between Natty's Blue and a 2000quid wax? Sure this discussion has been made lots of times, its just ridiculous to see another product come on the market, selling for thousands, when the costs of producing must be a max of a quid...

Can i buy this wax in an old margerine tub for like 30 quid?

I've put on my flame suit in anticipation of replies


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ valid point that!

The pot my Vintage comes in I have been quoted between £60 and £80 to replicate (as a one off) so after spending a huge amount of money i'm happy i didnt buy a marketing mans dream packaging exercise.

i.e 
Cheap wax in cheap container COST £5
Cheap wax in £10 worth of packging COST £15

Will now be interesting to see the packaging as well


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Very valid opinion, but the fact is there are people that spend thousands as proved by the pots of Vintage, Royale and the Swissvax Divine. So whileyou migh not spend it, others will.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

TBH come April next year the toss up between paying tax to the government or investing said money in a pot of an expensive wax is going to be a tough one.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

what i am finding with my waxes is that they dont have that bling factor when washed a few times, i need to rewax they still bead but dont have that shine!!! interesting too see how this pans out and the purple Haze(i just bought)


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Reg Hollis said:


> Very valid opinion, but the fact is there are people that spend thousands as proved by the pots of Vintage, Royale and the Swissvax Divine. So whileyou migh not spend it, others will.


How many though? I would imagine Zymo! etc make more money/profit from the cheaper range (sub £100) rather than the £7k range. The £7k stuff is more of a halo/aspirational product. Even the 'cheaper' wax costing "in the hundreds" is hardly a mass-market product. I would be interested to know whether there is a market for (a) a wax starting at hundreds, and (b) from an unknown brand.

This is a detailing website - how many of the 8,000 members have spent more than £50 on a tub of car wax, let alone £300?

Companies such as Zymo! don't forget have a worldwide brand. They may or may not be the 'best', by & large that is irrelevant. What is important, especially once you are getting into a rarified market is brand, brand, brand.

I could launch a car tomorrow twice as good as a RR Phantom yet costing half as much. I have no brand, therefore no customers.

Not meaning to **** on anyone's parade, but then again I'm not blowing smoke up anyone's **** either.

Just my 2p


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

dave_h said:


> How many though? I would imagine Zymo! etc make more money/profit from the cheaper range (sub £100) rather than the £7k range. The £7k stuff is more of a halo/aspirational product. Even the 'cheaper' wax costing "in the hundreds" is hardly a mass-market product. I would be interested to know whether there is a market for (a) a wax starting at hundreds, and (b) from an unknown brand.
> 
> This is a detailing website - how many of the 8,000 members have spent more than £50 on a tub of car wax, let alone £300?
> 
> ...


You speak a very valid point. i'm sure the people at Zymo! ask for clients details when they spend thousands on a wax just so they can search them on Facebook or Myspace and laugh at them


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Luke667 said:


> Just read this post..
> 
> It better come in a box full of thousands in change!
> 
> ...


Take it you've never used a high end wax then?

Nattys blue - apply it to your car and then look at it after ten washes, will the car look like its just "been waxed"? nope!

Vintage/devine etc - apply it to your car and then look at it after ten washes, will the car look like its just "been waxed"? YES!

This is why the higher end waxes are worth their money, i for one would buy Vintage with my own money because i've worked with it long enough to see its advantages, hence why my own car now has 4 coats and is getting deeper and wetter every time


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

cound not agree with you more clark, stepped up from vic concours to zmol concours and a totally different world, i still think the vic is a really great wax but the beading and shine on the mol just outways it all, maybe destiny next year for me or possibly miracle?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

For those that have doubts about the higher end wax, Zaino is well worth a look, you get a fantastic finish and it looks like it has just been waxed months on.

I can't tell much a difference between Zaino and Best of Show on the Audi, about to see if I can tell much a difference with the Vintage soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Zaino is an excellent product, but I can tell a massive difference between Zaino and Vintage.

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> For those that have doubts about the higher end wax, Zaino is well worth a look, you get a fantastic finish and it looks like it has just been waxed months on.
> 
> I can't tell much a difference between Zaino and Best of Show on the Audi, about to see if I can tell much a difference with the Vintage soon


The difference between Zaino on my Hilux and Z Concours on my Mini Cooper wasn't quite enough for me to strip the Zaino. The difference between Z Concours and a quick coat of Z Vintage on the Cooper is absolutley huge. More than enough for me to plan stripping off the Hilux's Zaino and plan a monster Vintage session for it. (I even considered taking a couple of days holiday and booking Clark/ Polished Bliss for the work - serious)

There's just 'something' about the very top end waxes that seems to justify the expense. I never thought that I'd say that:thumb:

To the person that mentioned just how many folk actually have top end waxes - I think that you'd be suprised:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Miracle said:


> Zaino is an excellent product, but I can tell a massive difference between Zaino and Vintage.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul.


Me included, Zaino is sharper and reflective in my opinion, Vintage just gives outright Gloss and "vibrancy" to the paint.... In my opinion of course


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Miracle said:


> Zaino is an excellent product, but I can tell a massive difference between Zaino and Vintage.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul.


I have high hopes and don't expect to be disappointed. :thumb:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> Take it you've never used a high end wax then?
> 
> Nattys blue - apply it to your car and then look at it after ten washes, will the car look like its just "been waxed"? nope!
> 
> ...


Beat me to it Clark:thumb:

I have just stepped up from CG Pete's 53 (which is a great wax) to Swissvax BOS and the difference is massive:doublesho . the car has had 10 washes now since i applied the BOS and when washed looks like the day it was appled.

Miracle you can put my name down for a pot of your wax, as i know it will be brilliant as you are such a perfectionist.

I wish all you doubters would stop as there is no way Paul would jeperdize his reputation by bringing out something that was nothing short of amazing, All the best Paul and keep up the brilliant work.


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

wilbz11 said:


> I wish all you doubters would stop as there is no way Paul would jeperdize his reputation by bringing out something that was nothing short of amazing, All the best Paul and keep up the brilliant work.


I've not read any posts from doubters, and if you're referring to my post, I stand 100% by what I said.

If I'm proved wrong then great & I will apologise, but I honestly can't see a market for such a limited product range with no brand. Sorry if that upsets people but I don't remember seeing anything in the rules about having to agree with the crowd because of who it is that has posted

History is littered with businesses who have great ideas, great product but ultimately no customers to sell it to.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

But, he does have a customer base, and a good reputation to go with it...


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

So did Kwik Save.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Kwik Save had a good reputation?

What for? **** food?


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> Kwik Save had a good reputation?
> 
> What for? **** food?


They had a reputation for cheap food, plus they also had a brand. Outside of the small detailing industry, has anyone heard of Miracle, or to rephrase my question, has anybody heard enough to part with hundreds or thousands of pounds for a wax?

Like I said, Zymo!/Swissvax etc will make the majority of their sales/profit from the lower end of the market and these are both brands that are widely availably & known worldwide. The seriously expensive stuff they offer (£000's upwards) are aspirational products.

Not many companies offer a starting product aimed at a small customer base.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

dave_h said:


> I've not read any posts from doubters, and if you're referring to my post, I stand 100% by what I said.
> 
> If I'm proved wrong then great & I will apologise, but I honestly can't see a market for such a limited product range with no brand. Sorry if that upsets people but I don't remember seeing anything in the rules about having to agree with the crowd because of who it is that has posted
> 
> History is littered with businesses who have great ideas, great product but ultimately no customers to sell it to.


the proof will be in the pudding mate

and the only person getting upset in this thread is you, chill out Charlie


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

whats it called paul?


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> whats it called paul?


Err...Miracle Wax?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> whats it called paul?


That would be telling wouldn't it!!!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Genie Wax, you rub it and you get a miracle...lol


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Well I for one will be looking forward to seeing and hopefully adding Paul's waxes to my collection.

As for price, if the results look as good as both Paul and Johnny say I have no problem with paying the price, I certainly know I have enough clients who will be more than happy to have an unknown wax applied to their cars if I say its good enough.

Now can we please get this thread back on track as I'd like to see/read more than what is starting to look like a troll thread as some don't agree with spending money on a wax.


----------



## FMINUS (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Paul, any idea when the wax will be available for sale? I was going to put $$ down on some Vintage, but I think I will wait for THIS now!


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

very interesting........


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Superb results. Just took a look at your website Paul, forgive my sniggering when I read:

"Paul decided to surprise her. Instead of giving her a satisfactory service, he gave her a miraculous one. "

must be mind! Not meant as a dig/criticism btw.


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Put me dowm for a pot. I'll put the Vintage in storage.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

So um...what's the update on topic? Anything? Is it for sale yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

bump.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

interesting I haven't seen this thread till now.


----------



## series1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Any updates on the wax so far Paul as to when it will be released?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

series1 said:


> Any updates on the wax so far Paul as to when it will be released?


This should be interesting.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dont think you'll be getting a reply to this one....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> dont think you'll be getting a reply to this one....


:lol: :lol:


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Clark said:


> dont think you'll be getting a reply to this one....


Dont think he is banned anymore. I am wondering though is his wax being made by Swissvax? On the CCX post certainly looks like a swissvax pot and have heard rumours that it was...anyone heard the same or can Paul answer?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> dont think you'll be getting a reply to this one....


Cracking first post though.

Welcome to DW series1 :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

s1mmo440 said:


> *Dont think he is banned anymore*. I am wondering though is his wax being made by Swissvax? On the CCX post certainly looks like a swissvax pot and have heard rumours that it was...anyone heard the same or can Paul answer?


Not listed in the members list


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

as far as i know he's no longer banned


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

Clark said:


> as far as i know he's no longer banned


why was he???

tell or show me more


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not getting involved.


----------



## superstring (Mar 25, 2007)

s1mmo440 said:


> Dont think he is banned anymore....





Mucky said:


> why was he???
> 
> tell or show me more


Yeah, this is news to me as well. Is anyone willing to enlighten us mortals?? :thumb:


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

superstring said:


> Yeah, this is news to me as well. Is anyone willing to enlighten us mortals?? :thumb:


I know nothing........Conduct unbecoming a detailer????


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Does this mean that the whole of this thread will disapear as if it never existed just like the one in off topic the other day .....This is gonna be good



superstring said:


> Yeah, this is news to me as well. Is anyone willing to enlighten us mortals?? :thumb:


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Does this mean that the whole of this thread will disapear as if it never existed just like the one in off topic the other day .....This is gonna be good


That was my post that went :lol: and everyone was being ok on it aswell, just genuinely concerned about where he was/is!!! 

Its like everyone is scared to mention his name or talk about him  anyone would think he is Z1mol :lol:


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm sure Paul is doing just fine.
Banned or unbanned I hope him the best!

He really is a nice guy.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Well under his name the other day it quoted banned which is no longer there. Maybe the MI6 files will be leaked:lol:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

s1mmo440 said:


> Conduct unbecoming a detailer????


The mind boggles!!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Has "Lucy" been unmasked????


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

s1mmo440 said:


> That was my post that went :lol: and everyone was being ok on it aswell, just genuinely concerned about where he was/is!!!
> 
> Its like everyone is scared to mention his name or talk about him  anyone would think he is Z1mol :lol:


Precisely!!!!!

Censorship without explanation fuels the rumour machine!!!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Has "Lucy" been unmasked????


who knows???:doublesho


----------



## superstring (Mar 25, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Does this mean that the whole of this thread will disappear as if it never existed just like the one in off topic the other day .....This is gonna be good





s1mmo440 said:


> That was my post that went :lol: and everyone was being ok on it as well, just genuinely concerned about where he was/is!!!
> 
> Its like everyone is scared to mention his name or talk about him  anyone would think he is Z1mol :lol:





Deanoecosse said:


> Has "Lucy" been unmasked????


Sheesh!! High intrigue in the world of detailing! :doublesho


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Censorship without explanation fuels the rumour machine!!!


I totally agree!!! and I believe if it was a post lets say concerning PMV Gav or Gaz it would be left to carry on, but deleting anything to do with people asking about PD kinda puts him on a pedestal.........and if all our thoughts are correct then why hide it, surely threads should be left to carry on as long as we all stay professional. :thumb:

...Just my thoughts on it and in no way having a go at Admin, at the end of the day its you guys that run the forum :wave:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

What does it matter what has or hasn't gone on with Paul, DW or anything else? unless lives are so sad that any gossip or thought of something underhand going on turns you on :lol:

As for me I'm more interested in waxes, Paul's or any other that will be coming out in the new year  Not that I know anything :lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

s1mmo440 said:


> I totally agree!!! and I believe if it was a post lets say concerning PMV Gav or Gaz it would be left to carry on, but deleting anything to do with people asking about PD kinda puts him on a pedestal.........and if all our thoughts are correct then why hide it, surely threads should be left to carry on as long as we all stay professional. :thumb:
> 
> ...Just my thoughts on it and in no way having a go at Admin, at the end of the day its you guys that run the forum :wave:


Well said:thumb: and agree 100%. And i am sure a lot of other people would agree too but are a bit apprehensive of posting on the subject.


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> What does it matter what has or hasn't gone on with Paul, DW or anything else? unless lives are so sad that any gossip or thought of something underhand going on turns you on


Are you saying gossip doesnt turn you on!!!! Its exciting! :lol:

I think what would help matters more is the man himself to come back on and explain things so it stops all this chit chat :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

s1mmo440 said:


> Are you saying gossip doesnt turn you on!!!! Its exciting! :lol:


Nope I've far more exciting things to do in my life :wave:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Refined Reflections said:


> Nope I've far more exciting things to do in my life :wave:


MMMMMMM...chocolate:lol:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> MMMMMMM...chocolate:lol:


MMMMMMM....BED......Night night:wave:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Banned what for lol PM me


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm interested in the wax as well as Paul.

I haven't heard from him in a while.

Oh we.......


----------



## series1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow. I didnt know about that. Didnt think I would cause this much action. Thanks for the welcome to detailing world though! I'm always lurking around a lot on here but I am also a member at autopia.


----------



## superstring (Mar 25, 2007)

justin30513 said:


> I'm interested in the wax as well as Paul.
> 
> I haven't heard from him in a while.
> 
> Oh we.......





series1 said:


> Wow. I didnt know about that. Didnt think I would cause this much action. Thanks for the welcome to detailing world though! I'm always lurking around a lot on here but I am also a member at autopia.


Huh??   This thread just gets weirder and weirder! And it's not even Friday night.........


----------



## series1 (Sep 6, 2007)

^haha... what?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2007)

Clark said:


> Nattys blue - apply it to your car and then look at it after ten washes, will the car look like its just "been waxed"? nope!
> 
> Vintage/devine etc - apply it to your car and then look at it after ten washes, will the car look like its just "been waxed"? YES!


accurate analogy there and I'm pretty sick of hearing comparos of high-end carnaubas to sealants as well, you can't compare a clinical looking say, Z2pro to a warm Vintage etc.

Paul, I hope you are doing well mate, can't wait for this wax to come out either. After using everything (Mystery, Divine, Royale, Vintage, Concorso etc.) I'm bored and looking for something else 

d.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> accurate analogy there and I'm pretty sick of hearing comparos of high-end carnaubas to sealants as well, you can't compare a clinical looking say, Z2pro to a warm Vintage etc.


Not wanting to take this off topic, but why the hell not?

I can and will compare whatever I wish, in my eyes you are talking marginal at best difference between Z2 Pro and Vintage and that is tried and tested.

The Vintage finish looked ever so slightly better when freshly applied, but the Zaino won on a daily driver as it maintains a higher standard of finish for longer by having less dirt stick to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh no doubt it's more durable but for an enthusiast like myslef and probably yourself, the application of a high end carnauba even say a cheaper carnbauba like Onyx is easier than the Zaino application so not a probem to apply after every 6 washes compared to Zainos say 30-50 washes, but imo, the sealant look of Z2pro is miles off a carnauba finish, Vintage, Onyx, Royale, even P21S. Caraubas just have a completely different look to them.

I am a Zaino distributor in Australia and also a SwissVax distributor and I do like and use both, but on my car, a carnauba only.

I have a tub of almost every high-end carnauba and almost every sealant available. I have at least 120 lsp's and use only 3-4 regulalry.


You may prefer the look of a sealant, but some great carnaubas are miles apart from sealants like Z2pro imo.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

This is the great thing about detailing, lots of opinions which is great, but I hate people say that "cannot/can't", why can't I?

You may see a massive difference but I can only see a marginal difference, your opinion is as valid as mine.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I think PD gets a little too much flack, I'm sure even if he was banned or not, its not going to affect his business or name....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> You may see a massive difference but I can only see a marginal difference, your opinion is as valid as mine.


That's so true.

But I'm more correct dammit


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Jace said:


> I think PD gets a little too much flack, I'm sure even if he was banned or not, its not going to affect his business or name....


He got lot's of praise whilst a member. Are you saying he's above criticism.
And what's the picture all about


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Can we try and keep this post "on topic" 

This is not a post for discussing members banning or not banning status. 

This is a post about a new wax. 

If your unsure what this post is about. May I suggest clicking the first page button and reading the original post. 

Thank you. 

DWC


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Are you saying he's above criticism.


That was what my post was basically saying before....If it was another member on here they would get slated inside out and posts would be left to carry on but when PD is involved its 'ohhhhh nooooo cant say anything bad against him' even though what he may or may not have done to get banned.

****Apologies DW Chief! Was writing as you posted that, Just wanted to air my views :thumb:***


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Good luck with the new wax Paul and all your new products, drop me a line when you have some info as i for one would be interested.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

s1mmo440 said:


> That was what my post was basically saying before....If it was another member on here they would get slated inside out and posts would be left to carry on but when PD is involved its 'ohhhhh nooooo cant say anything bad against him' even though what he may or may not have done to get banned.
> 
> ****Apologies DW Chief! Was writing as you posted that, Just wanted to air my views :thumb:***


Agreed! We're all tiptoing round this. We all know PD is formulating a new wax and no doubt it would be worth having as I'm sure it will be an excellent wax, but if we're all supposed to pretend that nothings happened then it's a sorry day. Zmol get criticised, swizz get criticised, but heavens above don't mention Mira. I won't be buying it if the rumours are true. that's guaranteed.

DW chief, can you clear this up for us once and for all.


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Agreed! We're all tiptoing round this. We all know PD is formulating a new wax and no doubt it would be worth having as I'm sure it will be an excellent wax, but if we're all supposed to pretend that nothings happened then it's a sorry day. Zmol get criticised, swizz get criticised, but heavens above don't mention Mira. I won't be buying it if the rumours are true. that's guaranteed.
> 
> DW chief, can you clear this up for us once and for all.


To keep this on topic though judging by the pictures it looks very reflective but I prefer the Wetness that say Dodo Juice gives so I would definately choose Dodo Juice over it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

s1mmo440 said:


> To keep this on topic though judging by the pictures it looks very reflective but I prefer the Wetness that say Dodo Juice gives so I would definately choose Dodo Juice over it.


Who can really tell from pictures though TBH. I wouldn't imagine that PD would enter the market place with a poor wax. I just couldn't bring myself to buy it though.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> This is the great thing about detailing, lots of opinions which is great, but I hate people say that "cannot/can't", why can't I?
> 
> You may see a massive difference but I can only see a marginal difference, your opinion is as valid as mine.


Pictures will give you an indication of what a product looks like but you can never see the proper results unless you see it in the metal, its just not possible to capture some finishes on camera


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Agreed! We're all tiptoing round this. We all know PD is formulating a new wax and no doubt it would be worth having as I'm sure it will be an excellent wax, but if we're all supposed to pretend that nothings happened then it's a sorry day. Zmol get criticised, swizz get criticised, but heavens above don't mention Mira. I won't be buying it if the rumours are true. that's guaranteed.
> 
> DW chief, can you clear this up for us once and for all.


 
Sorry Spitfire.

This post is about a new wax and you seem to want to persist in not discussing it. I can only see you are trying to fan some smoke in the hope some flames arise, ironic really considering your DW Username :wave: 

If your not going to be buying a miracle wax then I dont see why you need to be posting in here....

I have already said please keep this post on topic, I DO NOT want to have to ask the moderation team to clean this thread up and delete ANY off topic threads but if you and others wish to continue discussing something which is of no relevance to the thread you will force me to do so. 

As for is Paul Dalton banned or not banned I dont see how its going to affect "your" life or any other members life if he is or not! I know people like rumours and always like to blow things out of proportion, I have no conclusive evidence with regards to who wrote the Lucy posts and I and the moderator team have taken what we believe is the approriate actions to protect the forum and members with what evidence we have in our possesion. 

This is not the first time I or the moderator team have seen some one with more than one login. In fact there have been users who have set up up to 4 diffrent id's to big up there own details! You dont hear about those as they are dealt with in the background 

I guess its like an incident involving George Michael and public loos. If that had been just a plain member of the public, no one would have known etc but because its George Michael its an OMG look whats happend world news event.

Perhaps now we can close this matter and move on and talk detailing, rather than detailers! 

Thank you. 

DWC


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> Pictures will give you an indication of what a product looks like but you can never see the proper results unless you see it in the metal, its just not possible to capture some finishes on camera


Agreed, the pictures don't give you an idea of durability either, which is half the battle with a wax like this. it's not just the way you see it in a photo, when you walk around a waxed car its the way all the different angles from the panels reflect. I must admit it does look good though :thumb:


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Who is George Micheal and what happened in public loos???? Is he bringing out a Wax? :lol: 

So much I want to say in Spitfires defence, mine and a few others that have posted but I will refrain.  I just like to know what sort of company/business I am dealing with if I was to buy a new wax thats all. :thumb: 

Subject closed at my end........


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

DW Chief, you have PM.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> DW Chief, you have PM.


Thank you very much Spitfire, you now have a reply too. :wave:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

As DW Chief says guys, we really need to keep this on topic about wax as none of us want to get banned. 
Its important to remember that although DW Chief has the IP of "Lucy" he cant prove who was actually using the PC at that time. As such it would be very dangerous & libelous for him to come out and say in a Columbo style "Lucy is actually ???????"
There's only 1 person who knows for sure who "Lucy" is and unless he/she comes out and owns up to their own underhandedness to using a false name, all we can do is speculate as to Lucy's true identity and make up our own minds who he/she is but keep it off a public forum.

My final word on the matter is that if it was me being speculated about on the forum with something I think is a pretty serious matter, I'd be on here like a shot protesting my innocence and clearing it up myself..

Right, back to WAX


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Luke667 said:


> Just read this post..
> 
> It better come in a box full of thousands in change!
> 
> ...


exactly my thoughts :thumb: After all, it's not the container that produces the shine 

Don't go all Zymo| on us!!!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

with regards to packaging only....

not doubting the quality of high end waxes :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> As DW Chief says guys, we really need to keep this on topic about wax as none of us want to get banned.
> Its important to remember that although DW Chief has the IP of "Lucy" he cant prove who was actually using the PC at that time. As such it would be very dangerous & libelous for him to come out and say in a Columbo style "Lucy is actually ???????"
> There's only 1 person who knows for sure who "Lucy" is and unless he/she comes out and owns up to their own underhandedness to using a false name, all we can do is speculate as to Lucy's true identity and make up our own minds who he/she is but keep it off a public forum.
> 
> ...


Even if you do have an IP address it may not prove anything, most of the people in Telford with Blueyonder have the same IP, depending on how you obtained it.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Clark said:


> Pictures will give you an indication of what a product looks like but you can never see the proper results unless you see it in the metal, its just not possible to capture some finishes on camera


Your right and to ensure the record is indeed straight, I am comparing Vintage to Zaino as having used both, I've got Vintage on the car right now :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Luke667 said:


> Its bad enough there are waxes that cost a couple hundred, but as said before, do you think there is really that much difference between Natty's Blue and a 2000quid wax? Sure this discussion has been made lots of times, its just ridiculous to see another product come on the market, selling for thousands, when the costs of producing must be a max of a quid...
> 
> Can i buy this wax in an old margerine tub for like 30 quid?


What a load of rubbish, i take it you've never seen or used a high end wax or even one costing a couple of hundred quid?

Wax 2 identical cars, one with nattys and one with Vintage/Mystery/even Concours etc, give them 10 washes and then tell me there isn't a difference between the two!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Your right and to ensure the record is indeed straight, I am comparing Vintage to Zaino as having used both, I've got Vintage on the car right now :thumb:


I could see the advantages of Zaino, especially at this time of year, there is some amount of crap stuck to my cars paint and thats with 6 or 7 coats of Vintage, just typical of a wax though really


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Clark said:


> I could see the advantages of Zaino, especially at this time of year, there is some amount of crap stuck to my cars paint and thats with 6 or 7 coats of Vintage, just typical of a wax though really


Your right, I think my findings enforce for me that a garage queen would respond well to a nice wax, but for a high miler a sealant is a good choice.


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Do 2ymol make snakeoil?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Early in the New Year i am intending to buy a 'HIGH END' wax. There are alot of temptations out there as to which one to buy. There are also alot of politics attached to the various companies which sell the main high end products. Unfortunately there may now be politics to a company that hasn't even sold their first pot yet judging by the posts here, although no proof or words of defence either. Only one company at the moment seems to be clean of any controversy in this market so i might just wait a bit and see what happens here.

I'd also like to say.......................










EDIT: THE END


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

who,s the clean company??......


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

DW Chief said:


> I have already said please keep this post on topic, I DO NOT want to have to ask the moderation team to clean this thread up and delete ANY off topic threads but if you and others wish to continue discussing something which is of no relevance to the thread you will force me to do so.


 You gave them a warning and they're not listening, so please do start deleting o/t posts, starting with Krystal-Kleen's contributions in this thread


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

My last post is on-topic, its about wax:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> My last post is on-topic, its about wax:thumb:


 No, your post was mostly about 'politics' as you put it, in reference to PD, so mostly o/t. Please knock it on the head, it's getting boring. Mountain out of a molehill...


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Car Key said:


> No, your post was mostly about 'politics' as you put it, in reference to PD, so mostly o/t. Please knock it on the head, it's getting boring.


I must bite my tongue!!!! :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok firstly sorry this is OT 



WooooooW b!tch fest  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Deanoecosse said:


> As DW Chief says guys, we really need to keep this on topic about wax as none of us want to get banned.
> Its important to remember that although DW Chief has the IP of "Lucy" he cant prove who was actually using the PC at that time. As such it would be very dangerous & libelous for him to come out and say in a Columbo style "Lucy is actually ???????"
> There's only 1 person who knows for sure who "Lucy" is and unless he/she comes out and owns up to their own underhandedness to using a false name, all we can do is speculate as to Lucy's true identity and make up our own minds who he/she is but keep it off a public forum.
> 
> Right, back to WAX


I think you have hit the nail on the head ....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

This is quite heated.. Yes the knives have been out for PD for a while but we don't know the facts so how can we comment! plus why comment if he wants to be a burk and create Lucy then so be it the Mods have delt with it and Dom have acted admirably in my opinion! so can we not get on with things? Personally he could have slapped a bit of royale onto the cars and said hey this is my new wax to create a storm if he is developing a wax then why not hold judgement till samples or the finished article appears then make a real comment on the waxnot the man! as said its not the first time people on here have created a storm of bull sh1t.. ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

move on, I came to this thread for wax


----------



## kei169 (Feb 16, 2009)

when is the wax coming out? i am greatly interested in that!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Who let the thread out, who, who, who, who....:lol:

It's been out ages mate, Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock from Swissvax.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great and yes I'll happy take a sample off your hands


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Who is Paul Dalton?? :lol::lol:


Has anyone seen that wax for nearly £2K?? :doublesho :doublesho :lol::lol::lol:



All in good humour I hope  


Chris x


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> *Who is Paul Dalton??* :lol::lol:
> 
> Has anyone seen that wax for nearly £2K?? :doublesho :doublesho :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


I don't know but evertime i hear his name i get the sudden urge to also ask:

Who's Lucy?
Where's PMV Gavin?
Why do people fit illegal HID headlights?
Why is [email protected] starred out?


----------

